# guessing game



## bella1210 (Aug 12, 2010)

try to solve this if   and  are sisters then who who is there parents if you guess an answer i will pm if you get it right i will post that you did


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 13, 2010)

anyone want to guess


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Is it if hugs and cows are sisters then who are the parents??? Cause if its that then I would have to say I have no clue. But if its hugs and hi are sisters who are the parents I would say it would be friendship because they are both bpart of a friendship or the start of one. ????Am I even close?????


----------



## Dutchgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you asking us to guess a word, or a smiley? Cause if it's a smiley I think it might be this :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

How about we try this game and just post your reply below than you start with your question !! 
Like this : 
1st person : If  &  were husband and wife .. who would their children be ???
2nd person : I think it would be :  ... If  &  were sisters who were their parents be ??? 


o.k. I think we understand .... LETS PLAY !! If :bun had a sister who would it be ???


----------

